# a guide for camping in UK



## haddock (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I am Elisabetta from Italy and this next summer my family and me wish to visit England with our motorhome.
I want to ask you for an advise: we wish to buy a guide speaking about campsites and location sites (I hope it's the right word into English, it's aree di sosta into Italian) in UK. Do you know some sites name to find and buy them?
Thanks a lot for help us

Elisabetta


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi , if you have an i-phone or android phone then you can buy the icampsites app which lists loads of campsites from big commercial sites to smaller sites and wildcamping spots. It is convenient in that it will always list the nearest sites to your current location.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

you could also try using www.ukcampsites.co.uk which allows very detailed searching for different site facilities.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you are going to be in UK for at least 2 weeks then I would join one of the two main clubs. Either of them will provide you with an excellent book listing all their Club sites as well as hundreds of smaller sites. In addition you will get a discount on the cost of a pitch on site as well as being able to use sites that have been set up by members of the club for temporary use ( =rally sites).

The two clubs are:

The Caravan Club:

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/

The Camping and Caravanning Club:

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/

Welcome to MHF and I do hope you enjoy your visit to our lovely island.

G


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the site.

How about looking at http://www.campingcard.it/it/it/europa/ which will give you a good guidebook and a card which gives a discount at lots of sites (depending on time of year)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

commuter said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> How about looking at http://www.campingcard.it/it/it/europa/ which will give you a good guidebook and a card which gives a discount at lots of sites (depending on time of year)


But not in the summer- when you say you are going to visit.

I've just had a quick look at the UK campsites listed for 2012 ( all 30 of them !) and they finish discounting on the 14th July and begin again on 1st September.

G


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Ciao Elisabetta!

C'è anche uno schema simile a Fattore Amico (o France Passion).

Informazioni sullo schema (in italiano) si possono trovare qui.

La nuova guida sarà pubblicato a marzo.

Cordiali saluti,

Steve

_For those who haven't guessed already, the above is a shameless plug for Brit Stops!_


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

None of the replies above explains that in England and Wales there are really no equivalents to Italian 'aree di sosta' or French 'aires'.

In Scotland there are different laws which mean that 'wild camping' is possible in many places.

So the nearest equivalent to 'aires' (but not the same thing exactly) are _Caravan Club 'Certified Locations'_ or _Camping and Caravanning Club 'Certified Sites'_, which are small, less formal campsites, costing a modest amount per night. But to use these you *have to be a member of one of the two big clubs to which they belong* - links given in Grizzly's post above.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is also a useful site:

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/uk-motorhome-stopovers.shtml

If you have the Camperstop book then there are some UK places listed in that.

G


----------



## haddock (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to you all!!!!!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you want to visit London you probably need to join a club and book in advance. Abbey Wood and Crystal Palace probably have the best access. Both will be full in the summer. Obviously anywhere near London will be full near the Olympics.
York campsites also have a reputation for being full in the summer.
As has been said there is little free camping in UK but often a CL or CS will cost less than the aree di sosta's in Italy. You may find that you do not need to actually join the clubs to get members rates if you belong to a club from abroad but you will have to check in advance.
Both clubs have booking on line for the club sites which could help from Italy.
If you tell us the regions you want I am sure that members will send lots of suggestions!


----------



## haddock (May 1, 2005)

*guide*

Hi, really we don't decide a particular zone but most probably will be south- west part of England (cornwall, wales, ...)
Which are the zones in England where camping are full in summer if you know
We won't go to London because our motorhome can't enter in the lez

Elisabetta


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi Elisabetta,
The busy time in the UK is mid July until the end of August. If you are coming at this time of year you may find the smaller less popular sites have places available but popular ones in the tourist areas are more expensive and get fully booked up at that time of the year especially in the South West.

You can search the Caravan Club main sites for vacancies without being a member but non members cannot advance book. At least it will give you some idea of cost and what is available.

peedee


----------



## haddock (May 1, 2005)

*thank*

really many, many, many thanks for answering to me!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: guide*



haddock said:


> We won't go to London because our motorhome can't enter in the lez


It would not be a good idea to take a motorhome into London and try to park it anyway.
Best find a small quiet railway station with a good car park and travel in by train. I have used West Horndon which is close to the M.25 and outside the LEZ and taken the train into London. 
You can buy a "Travelcard" which allows transfer to and travel on, buses and the underground as well. 
I would also advise travelling to and visiting London over a weekend, as parking is both difficult and expensive at most stations on weekdays.


----------

